
Differences Between the Diseases We Donate To, and the Diseases That Kill Us - mrfusion
http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/infographic-shows-differences-between-diseases-we-donate-and-diseases-kill-us
======
SixSigma
Not a very good chart, it is hard to compare without much scrolling and using
diminishing circles exaggerates the differences rather than illuminating them.

------
ghgr
One interpretation is that the more we donate to fight a disease, the less it
kills.

